# Marine Fish Summer Sale



## Deep Blue Aquarium (Aug 10, 2013)

Marine Fish Summer Sale
ALL FISH 35% OFF​
- Yellow Tang 
- Regal Tang (** Finding Nemo)
- Scorpus Tang
- Damsel 
- Large Clown Fish (** Finding Nemo)
- Tomato Clown Fish
- Cleaner Shrimp
- Fire Shrimp

Call Nate @ 647-886-0428
Nima @ 416-727-5652


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

35% off from what ? from $1000 or $50 

Post prices please

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello,
Because you are a business you must only post in the General Marketplace Discussion section. 

The Buy, Sell and Trade section is for hobbyists only.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------

